# Bergbauskill



## Madedman (20. September 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen ab welchem skill man die erze in der Scherbenwelt abbauen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

Mit welchem Level kann man in die Scherbenwelt? 60!

60 mal 5 ist? 300!


----------



## Pomela (20. September 2007)

kleine Korrektur.. mit Lev 58 kann man in die Scherbenwelt.. regulär durchs Portal...

Wenn man Lev 55 oder 56 ist und Bergbau auf 275 hat, kann man auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel den Lehrer aufsuchen und sich 300+ ausbilden lassen.


----------



## Drizzilein (24. September 2007)

um auf die frage selber zurückzukommen, genau ab 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (24. September 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> kleine Korrektur.. mit Lev 58 kann man in die Scherbenwelt.. regulär durchs Portal...


Jo das ist klar. Aber vom Skill her ist in den Outlands alles 300+


----------



## reyu (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem mit meinem Schamanen und zwar ich habe bergbauskill 106 . Ist beim Leveln ein bisschen auf der Strecke geblieben =( Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich skillen kann ? schreibt mich an danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Reyu


----------

